# Hello from Edinburgh...



## EdinburghKyle (Nov 12, 2013)

Thought I'd say hello -

The forum seems a great place.

Really enjoying the coffee scene in Scotland these days, there are some fantastic places around, especially in Edinburgh. That said I'd be pretty stuck without my Monmouth Coffee mail-order from London every month or so.

Currently enjoying trying different coffees on the V60 at home


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Kyle lots of brewed experts here for any help you might nee, or if you are already fab at brewed perhaps you can share your advice?


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Get yourself to Brew Lab, bigman!


----------



## EdinburghKyle (Nov 12, 2013)

rodabod said:


> Get yourself to Brew Lab, bigman!


Aye I know all about it. Despite the nice location/decor/food & obviously great coffee, I find the staff a bit cold and that's enough to put me off... Give me Freeman's any day!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not sure how I feel about you using my name...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There's enough room for two


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, but I'm a whole lot of Kyle.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Indeed you are dude


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

You could be mankykyle, that's what they call people from Manchester right...?


----------



## EdinburghKyle (Nov 12, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about you using my name...


Perhaps we could timeshare? I'll take it tuesday-thursday and it's yours the rest of the week?


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

Kyle have you tried Machina Espresso on Brougham Place? Dear Green & Steampunk served and beans for sale. Worth a trip. Really good espresso.


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheers for the recommendation Baz! Are you local to us?


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

No sweat, I popped in a few days ago for espresso. Had a chat with the fella there, it was a nice little place.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

welcome to Edinburgh mate. We're lucky in this city, to have such an enormous selection of genuinely superb coffee shops. Not many cities where I run out of fingers to count them on!


----------



## Eazy (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi mate, Edinburgh def has an awesome choice of decent coffee.im from Glasgow n I'm constantly finding myself getting the train to Edinburgh just for coffee(well also good sushi too)


----------

